# Bicipital Tendon injection - need CPT code



## drpatel.5225@gmail.com (Nov 17, 2017)

Can some help me with the what cpt code to use for Bicipital Tendon Injection.

The below info is what I got from Medicare website should I be using 64455 or 64632 do you know the difference and advise. 

"These therapies are not to be coded using 20550, 20551, 64450, 64640 or other assigned CPT codes. Rather, the provider of these therapies must bill with CPT code 64455 or 64632 Injection(s), anesthetic agent and/or steroid, plantar common digital nerve(s) (eg, Morton's neuroma) as the correct CPT code for the service."


----------



## Zas1andonly (Nov 17, 2017)

*Biciptal Tendon Injection*

Consider 20550 or 20551.


----------



## daedolos (Nov 17, 2017)

Shoulder joint injection.  You could use 20610 if documented properly.

Peace
@_*


----------

